
(NYC) – Any tips for meeting people in the tech space in NYC? - yesimapro
Hello HN, long time reader. I am a recent college graduate who transplanted to NYC to work in the research side of finance. Do any natives have any tips or links to find finance&#x2F;tech meetups (besides sites like meetup.com... I find that these can be kind of diluted).<p>Looking to meet people and learn a thing or two.<p>About me: CS major in college, in the research side of finance, and work on personal Python&#x2F;SQL projects on the weekends&#x2F;nights for fun (side projects)<p>Any help or direction would be appreciated!
======
jppope
I lived there for a while. There's tons of events all the time at different
coworking spaces, and you should checkout meetup.com I met a bunch of people
that way. cheers

~~~
yesimapro
Thanks, I will check it out..

